
Finnish trains have on-board play-areas for children - stevekemp
https://www.vr.fi/cs/vr/en/families-and-children
======
stevekemp
Submitted because people seem to love Finland, and when I posted to twitter
about it there a few people messaged me with suprise

[https://twitter.com/Stolen_Souls/status/999229475828195329](https://twitter.com/Stolen_Souls/status/999229475828195329)

